# 7 weeks in cutting diet. let me know what you guys think..



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Trying to see the difference mate but just not seeing it, maybe the different arm poses aren't helping?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I can see you have leaned up esp in the stomach....oh and you have become alot camper in the second pic


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah your stomach has leaned up a little unless its the angle.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lost 8 more pounds some how gained .5 inches on my arms could be due to creatine and lost 1.5 inches on waist


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

left pic is 7 weeks ago


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You cut from like 20 stone or something didn't you? So can imagine cutting fat is a lot harder for you than it is for me

Would hope I could cut more than that in 7 weeks but it's progress regardless

You using fat burners? Cardioing?

In fact on second looks you have done well, definitely leaner on the abs, upper looks identical though


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya i used to be 240lbs.. I started using lipo 6 black.. Not sure if its working all that well or if its from being stricter on the diet.. Also started taking creatine.. starting doing HIIT training



WilsonR6 said:


> You cut from like 20 stone or something didn't you? So can imagine cutting fat is a lot harder for you than it is for me
> 
> Would hope I could cut more than that in 7 weeks but it's progress regardless
> 
> You using fat burners? Cardioing?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate but 7 weeks and not a lot of difference.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not trying to be an ass mate, but here is my 7 weeks progress.

93kg - 87.9kg



I would consider this slow progress as ive been taking it very steady compared to what i would usually do.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i would say that 8lbs lost in 7 weeks is good going mate as long as its fat not muscle.

good work, pics sometimes are hard to judge.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep at it...


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Theres not much of a difference in yours either... I see hint more of abs and your chest is a little more defined.. i went from fat to this.. not a bulk or already fit.. oh and you shaved so it made things stand out a little more. and your tanner or its the lighting so difference cuts show better



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not trying to be an ass mate, but here is my 7 weeks progress.
> 
> 93kg - 87.9kg
> 
> ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW Light the blue touch paper and stand back.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

IN


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Defo in for the ride.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> Theres not much of a difference in yours either... I see hint more of abs and your chest is a little more defined.. i went from fat to this.. not a bulk or already fit.. oh and you shaved so it made things stand out a little more. and your tanner or its the lighting so difference cuts show better


you are absolutely right mate. and thats my point. my progress has been pretty sh.it but you can still see some.

we BOTH need to up our game in my opinion.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

ahh ok.. The way you said it to me seemed like an insult.. but thanks for clearing that up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> ahh ok.. The way you said it to me seemed like an insult.. but thanks for clearing that up


no insulting mate. forum should be for motivation.

also, only just read that there is an 8lb drop (should put this in the opening post).

this says to me things are going well. i think with another 8lb drop the differences will be way more apparent and you will look much bigger.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks.. I thought i put it in the opening post. Guess i didnt.. maybe i should edit that.. I used to be 240lbs now im 180



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no insulting mate. forum should be for motivation.
> 
> also, only just read that there is an 8lb drop (should put this in the opening post).
> 
> this says to me things are going well. i think with another 8lb drop the differences will be way more apparent and you will look much bigger.


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

bro, have u got a pic of ur self at 240? no **** but would be good to see ur overall progress, as thats hell of a lot to shift, good job.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

MasterShorty said:


> bro, have u got a pic of ur self at 240? no **** but would be good to see ur overall progress, as thats hell of a lot to shift, good job.


MAYBE HE'S LYING


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

sckeane said:


> MAYBE HE'S LYING


why would u say that, ill take him at his word.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterShorty said:


> why would u say that, ill take him at his word.


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

great work, look like a different person. what weight u looking to get to?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

MasterShorty said:


> why would u say that, ill take him at his word.


Shouldn't trust strangers you meet on the Internet


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Shouldn't trust strangers you meet on the Internet


sounds like youve had a few bad experiences, im here for you bruh.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

My main goal is to get down to 10% body fat..


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you taking any gear fella? cutting up nicely



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not trying to be an ass mate, but here is my 7 weeks progress.
> 
> 93kg - 87.9kg
> 
> ...


Keep going mate thats a lot of weight you've lost well done...how did you let yourself get that big & what gave you a wake up call? if you done mind me asking



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not trying to be an ass mate, but here is my 7 weeks progress.
> 
> 93kg - 87.9kg
> 
> ...





ksrcrider said:


>


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job mate. I like to see good progress doing it natty, it gives a lot of people hope who don't want to take steroids. Your arms are growing nicely too.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm 5'7.5 and i was 37% body fat at 238 lbs.. I was pretty skinny till about 17 i would say.. When i got my licenses i was always getting fast food.. one point in my life i was drinking a lot 19-22... then long term gf break up got depressed.. When i met the girl that I'm with now who is my wife. I was 200lbs when i met her.. 4 years in i got up to 240..

Started getting real shaky all the time. Got asthma and back problems.. Finally i went to the doctor and got some blood tests done.. Not good at all. most levels were in the danger zone and my doctor told me i was heading to a heart attach by the time i was in my 30's. That was a huge wake up call.

My son was born 9-10-11 and I made him a promise to get into shape and be healthy. So when 1-1-12 rolled i made a New Years Resolution. I quite cold turkey on all the fast food i ate and soda i drank. I had a friend who was a personal trainer and he took me on. I trained with him for 3 months. Took in all the info i possible could. Then i went on my own.

5 months after the training had begun, i went back to the doctor and had the blood test again. Results were amazing. My doctor couldn't believe the change in my levels. Everything was perfect spot on.

It's now been a 1yr and 3months and I'm still at it. It's now become a lifestyle for me. I want my boy growing up to a healthy active dad. He was my inspiration to all of this. I'm at 14% body fat now.

Bench 275

deadlift 375

squat 315

leg press 650

Keep going mate thats a lot of weight you've lost well done...how did you let yourself get that big & what gave you a wake up call? if you done mind me asking


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> My main goal is to get down to 10% body fat..


Good going pal! Whats your diet like? leaner you get the harder and slower things get, If your feeling things tapering off start to consider your macros in more detail, implement carb cycling or Intermittent fasting or simply begin to weigh out your carbs, increase the cardio etc etc.

Am currently cutting up too keep updating the thread be interesting to follow your progress man!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Its really funny you mentioned intermittent fasting.. I'v been kinda researching it a little big.. But dont really know enough to try it out.. Maybe you or something can show me some good links about it..



Irishtoonfan said:


> Good going pal! Whats your diet like? leaner you get the harder and slower things get, If your feeling things tapering off start to consider your macros in more detail, implement carb cycling or Intermittent fasting or simply begin to weigh out your carbs, increase the cardio etc etc.
> 
> Am currently cutting up too keep updating the thread be interesting to follow your progress man!


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> Its really funny you mentioned intermittent fasting.. I'v been kinda researching it a little big.. But dont really know enough to try it out.. Maybe you or something can show me some good links about it..


I personally havent adopted it before. But cut and jacked have some good articles. But carb cycling I normally do first three days no carbs, fourth day double carbs, fifth day half carbs and 6th just your normal carbs and cheat on 7th. If you dont like weighing out stuff rule of thumb Ive used in the past is fist size portion of carbs, palm size portion of protein.

And as always everything low gi. Keep carbs limited to brown rice, brown pitta bread / tortilla, sweet potatoes, brown pasta. No processed foods etc etc.

Personally I just keep my diet dead clean carbs in morning with breakfast before training, after training and one more meal. The rest just protein and fats.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

ok, ill have to check it out.. My carb intake has been 110-130g a day for the last 7 weeks fat intake around 80-90g and protein has been around 200g a day



Irishtoonfan said:


> I personally havent adopted it before. But cut and jacked have some good articles. But carb cycling I normally do first three days no carbs, fourth day double carbs, fifth day half carbs and 6th just your normal carbs and cheat on 7th. If you dont like weighing out stuff rule of thumb Ive used in the past is fist size portion of carbs, palm size portion of protein.
> 
> And as always everything low gi. Keep carbs limited to brown rice, brown pitta bread / tortilla, sweet potatoes, brown pasta. No processed foods etc etc.
> 
> Personally I just keep my diet dead clean carbs in morning with breakfast before training, after training and one more meal. The rest just protein and fats.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> ok, ill have to check it out.. My carb intake has been 110-130g a day for the last 7 weeks fat intake around 80-90g and protein has been around 200g a day


I wouldn't lower them carbs anymore. You tried anything like clen or ephedrine?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

iv been taking Lipo 6 black for the past 2 week almost.. Doing it twice daily spaced out 6 hours a piece.. one dose when i wake up and another around 1pm



Irishtoonfan said:


> I wouldn't lower them carbs anymore. You tried anything like clen or ephedrine?


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> iv been taking Lipo 6 black for the past 2 week almost.. Doing it twice daily spaced out 6 hours a piece.. one dose when i wake up and another around 1pm


Am not much of a fan of the commercial fat burners I guess they are relatively effective however. Also try fasted cardio and weights based cardio. Weight based cardio will start to help tone you up. Look out for RKC kettlebells in your area or conditioning classes. Conditioning classes would be my favourite, stuff like tyre flips, tyre hammering, sled pushing, ropes etc is a great form of cardio and enjoyable!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

iv been doing a lot of research on the leangains diet.. I might try it... Read a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IF is great, I'm currently using it to bulk. Suits my life perfectly as I don't finish work until 13:30. My eating window is 1400-2000.

Hunger can be difficult in the first few days, gets a lot easier after that though.

You should give it a go and start a journal, I'd subscribe :thumbup1:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Well i started the IF diet today.. Im doing the 8/16 style.. Well i started it last night. Quite eating at 7pm last night and didnt start eating till 12pm today.. last meal was 8pm.. Total calories today 1946kcals.. Ya, ill start a journal on it tomorrow..



Tom90 said:


> IF is great, I'm currently using it to bulk. Suits my life perfectly as I don't finish work until 13:30. My eating window is 1400-2000.
> 
> Hunger can be difficult in the first few days, gets a lot easier after that though.
> 
> You should give it a go and start a journal, I'd subscribe :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> lost 8 more pounds some how gained .5 inches on my arms could be due to creatine and lost 1.5 inches on waist


Brb dropping test and tren for creatine


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gee Kay said:


> Are you taking any gear fella? cutting up nicely
> 
> Keep going mate thats a lot of weight you've lost well done...how did you let yourself get that big & what gave you a wake up call? if you done mind me asking


 now I am impressed. Well done lad

Edit: didn't mean to quote this one?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

haha its ok.. Thanks..



IGotTekkers said:


> now I am impressed. Well done lad
> 
> Edit: didn't mean to quote this one?


----------

